# Ciclids



## Crisis (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello All, I've been a saltwater fanatic, until 2 yrs ago when power outage due to ice storm wiped out my tank. I said I would never come back, but here I am I was wondering if its advisable to keep cichlids is a 30 gal planted aquarium, if so what species would you guys/gals suggest?


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

Rams, apistos, or Kribensis would be ok in a 30g planted. A pair of Angels would be ok. Anything else 4 inches or smaller would do alright in a 30g.

Peacocks & Haps get too large for 30g. Smaller Mbuna tend to eat many plants so you'd be limited to anubias, java fern, amazon sword, ferns, bamboo.

Most other central & South American cichlids get too big.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Crisis (Jan 30, 2012)

w4x said:


> Rams, apistos, or Kribensis would be ok in a 30g planted. A pair of Angels would be ok. Anything else 4 inches or smaller would do alright in a 30g.
> 
> Peacocks & Haps get too large for 30g. Smaller Mbuna tend to eat many plants so you'd be limited to anubias, java fern, amazon sword, ferns, bamboo.
> 
> ...


Yes this helps, I've read the I can keep German Blue Rams in a community tank with tetras.
Thanx


----------



## AlexRorabeck (Jan 24, 2017)

You read correctly. You should have no issues keeping tetras and rams together. I have a 29g and have a few apistos, rams and some smaller fish including cardinal tetras and furcata rainbows with no signs of aggression toward each other. I have never seen any of my dwarf cichlids be aggressive to any of my other fish. I have heard that they may become aggressive when they are ready to spawn but I have yet to encounter that.


----------



## Crisis (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexRorabeck said:


> You read correctly. You should have no issues keeping tetras and rams together. I have a 29g and have a few apistos, rams and some smaller fish including cardinal tetras and furcata rainbows with no signs of aggression toward each other. I have never seen any of my dwarf cichlids be aggressive to any of my other fish. I have heard that they may become aggressive when they are ready to spawn but I have yet to encounter that.


Thanx AlexRorabeck, my plan to stock the tank is pretty much inline with yours


----------

